# AF vs Manual - When do YOU use it?



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

With the emphasis on _YOU_... What times do you find yourself using autofocus compared to manual? 

Personally, I try to focus on my own because there is nothing more painful to me than missing a shot due to AF grabbing the "wrong" thing. However I sometimes find myself unable to keep up with the ring. Maybe it's just my crappy eyes, dunno, but I'm curious to see what people think of as a good time to rely on autofocus.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2014)

I use AF when there's plenty of light.


----------



## Desi (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you mean using single point autofocus versus full automatic?  

I almost always use single point focus.  Sometimes I miss a shot since I don't get my focus point where I want it on time, but when I have time to compose, I get what I want.

For sports or shooting birds or running children, where there is just one subject for the camera to track and it moves fast, I'll sometimes use autofocus, or I'll just use a single focus point centrally and shoot wide and compose via cropping.

I rarely focus manually (sometimes in the dark it is the only choice, or with macro).....but I will often choose a focus point, focus, and then switch the lens to manual so that the focus point doesn't change.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 15, 2014)

Just about the ONLY time I focus manually is when I'm doing macro photography. I have extremely poor vision and would not get one keeper out of 1,000 if I had to rely on my eyesight to decide if I've locked focus.
Now, sometimes I'll AF on something THEN switch to manual focus--like when I do water drops or smoke photography--in order to keep the AF from deciding to try to refocus with every drop.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 15, 2014)

I have to manual focus


----------



## LucasKazuaki (Apr 15, 2014)

As I am a drag race photographer i usually don't have time to use manual focus i just use AF and that's it.
Sometimes i use manual focus for still and calm nigth photos.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 15, 2014)

when auto don't work


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 15, 2014)

I use single point AF for fast action, MF the rest of the time - then again I came from a MF film background - my experience is that the MF rings on EOS lenses suck big time, and they are difficult to focus (split pentaprism all the way!)


----------



## SCraig (Apr 15, 2014)

Very, very seldom use manual focus.  Autofocus works well so there is no need to.


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2014)

I only use manual focus when auto focus doesn't work very well:
&#8226; low light
&#8226; little or no contrast between the subject and background
&#8226; the focus point contains objects at different distances from the camera.
&#8226; the subject is dominated by regular geometric patterns.
&#8226; the subject contains many fine details
&#8226; the focus point contains areas of high contrast


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 15, 2014)

Like KMH said. Autofocus is pretty spot on and more often than not it focuses much better than the human eye. In most situations its also way faster at focusing. I learned this the hard way when I was a new photographer. I ruined a lot of shots that way.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 15, 2014)

Manual Focus ...
any time my dslr is on the telescope
pictures of moon
close up shoots / macro
shooting through something like glass/window
where there's not enough light for AF
high flying airplanes


AF - normally Single Point
about most of everything else

forgot to add.I use d9 (dynamic 9 point) AF for sports


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2014)

I use AF most of the time with most lenses. One AF lens that I find myself using manual focus with pretty often is my 80-400 VR AF-D, which is easily confused in many types of situations. I will often MANUALLY focus it to the right distance, then turn the non-locking M/A ring to the un-locked, just-engaged A position, then allow AF to fine-tune the job I started.

With most AF-S lenses, manual focus is not needed except in the kind of situations KmH and astroNikon mentioned above. As was mentioned, close-up and macro are almost always manually focused for me.

With the good, 51-point Nikon AF systems, autofocus works VERY well under a LOT of conditions.


----------



## ruifo (Apr 15, 2014)

When AF is not practical or doesn't work, MF is the way to go...
I bought a 50mm 1.8D lens (a manual lens in my D5200) to be able to practice MF myself.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 15, 2014)

KmH said:


> I only use manual focus when auto focus doesn't work very well:
>  low light
>  little or no contrast between the subject and background
>  the focus point contains objects at different distances from the camera.
> ...



This. Or when I'm doing flash photography on a static subject (fine art, product, smoke). 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Apr 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I use AF most of the time with most lenses. One AF lens that I find myself using manual focus with pretty often is my 80-400 VR AF-D, which is easily confused in many types of situations. I will often MANUALLY focus it to the right distance, then turn the non-locking M/A ring to the un-locked, just-engaged A position, then allow AF to fine-tune the job I started.
> 
> With most AF-S lenses, manual focus is not needed except in the kind of situations KmH and astroNikon mentioned above. As was mentioned, close-up and macro are almost always manually focused for me.
> 
> With the good, 51-point Nikon AF systems, autofocus works VERY well under a LOT of conditions.


View attachment 71299


photo of my daughter the other night. 7100 wouldn't focus on her. maybe you could tell me why. tried afa, afs, manually put the square straight on her head. nada. wouldn't do it. 18-140 mm taken at 48mm. im thinking the light through it off, just curious.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 15, 2014)

I use AF about 90% of the time. 75% of that is done with single point focus. I only use manual when I am unable to get exactly what I want into focus, that happens usually when I'm doing an extreme close up. I feel like AF & M focus preferences are similar to M & Auto camera usage. Many prefer to stick to M when they've got it down, others stick to Auto for ease.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> View attachment 71299
> 
> 
> photo of my daughter the other night. 7100 wouldn't focus on her. maybe you could tell me why. tried afa, afs, manually put the square straight on her head. nada. wouldn't do it. 18-140 mm taken at 48mm. im thinking the light through it off, just curious.


 First guess? Too little light to the phase sensor. 

The biggest single selling point for me for the 6D over it's similarly priced competition was that it wold AF in less light than any other DSLR (-3EV).

When do I use MF?
- When there's too little light for AF to lock (which usually means I'm using liveview).
- When I have a non-moving subject and feel like hyper focus control (esp focus on a small spot on a target that may be smaller than the AF sensor).
- When I want to try multiple focuses.

I'm sure there's some others I'm not thinking of.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't own any AF lenses so MF it is. That might change if my eyesight starts playing up, but fine as is. Personally, it just feels right and love the challenges it brings.

Danny.


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 16, 2014)

For landscapes I can do a better job with live view and MF than my camera can with AF.  Usually I AF because this is where the cameras auto is superior to my abilities.  I am slow andinnaccurate with the viewfinder.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 16, 2014)

99.99% of the time, I am using center focus point only AF.  Works flawlessly from my experience.  When letting the camera choose from a number of possible focus points, it may not choose the one I want, or, seeing that, I have to try achieving focus again to get the one I want, thereby losing 'the moment'.  Forcing the camera to have but one choice - center only - I get what I want every time.  If needed, I can always crop it in post to get the framing I really want such as moving the subject a bit right or left in the frame.

As for the other 0.01% of the time, it's when I want to do 'focus bracketting'.  Think of exposure bracketing, but moving the focus ring instead.  In most of those instances, if the camera can lock in, I let the AF pick the point and shoot at that AF, then switch to MF and go about 5-10 degrees of focus-ring 'twist' each direction and shoot, and another 5-10 degrees of twist and shoot again.  If the camera can't lock on to start with, then I'll start from as best as I can see in the viewfinder, and go from there.  

The problem with using manual focus these days is the lack of a split ring or Fresnel focusing area that was the primary methods in the 35mm days.  Everyone was adept at simultaneously composing/zooming/focusing/shooting, even for fast moving subjects. 
 While zooming in with LiveView is a good way to manually focus on a DSLR, unless the camera is on a tripod and the subject stationary, it doesn't work so well.  One alternative would be to put a split ring focus screen into your camera (Katz-Eye comes to mind).  I've considered doing just that, the rare need I have doesn't justify the expense.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 16, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> 99.99% of the time, I am using center focus point only AF.  Works flawlessly from my experience.  When letting the camera choose from a number of possible focus points, it may not choose the one I want, or, seeing that, I have to try achieving focus again to get the one I want, thereby losing 'the moment'.  Forcing the camera to have but one choice - center only - I get what I want every time.  If needed, I can always crop it in post to get the framing I really want such as moving the subject a bit right or left in the frame.
> 
> As for the other 0.01% of the time, it's when I want to do 'focus bracketting'.  Think of exposure bracketing, but moving the focus ring instead.  In most of those instances, if the camera can lock in, I let the AF pick the point and shoot at that AF, then switch to MF and go about 5-10 degrees of focus-ring 'twist' each direction and shoot, and another 5-10 degrees of twist and shoot again.  If the camera can't lock on to start with, then I'll start from as best as I can see in the viewfinder, and go from there.
> 
> ...



Or you could use a camera with an EVF that has "focus peaking" as one of the features. Very useful feature that one combined with MF lenses.

All the best.

Danny.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 16, 2014)

I almost never use manual focus...


----------



## runnah (Apr 16, 2014)

Only when I am out taking long exposures or start photos. But i use live view so that might be cheating.

AF all the other times, when I need to do work it's fast paced and I will miss stuff if I am farting around with the focus ring.

p.s. I don't see using MF as some kind of badge of honor. Short of not having an AF lens, it's pretty silly to use MF unless in extreme circumstances.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2014)

FYI, I tend to have focusing issues using Live View in MF.  I always use the viewfinder.
Would love to get one of those Katz eyes split focusing screens but haven't pulled the $105 trigger to get one for my d7000.


----------



## runnah (Apr 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> FYI, I tend to have focusing issues using Live View in MF.  I always use the viewfinder.
> Would love to get one of those Katz eyes split focusing screens but haven't pulled the $105 trigger to get one for my d7000.



Really? I love it on my MKIII. I use the zoom in tool to get an object sharp and let er rip.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, I tend to have focusing issues using Live View in MF.  I always use the viewfinder.
> ...


could be because of my eyes ... I have my diopter set for my eye fuzziness.
My eyes tend to waver and are in even waver with glasses .... except just from the way I "focus" myself looking into a viewfinder it always seems to work best.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Apr 16, 2014)

AF most of the time,method depends on subject. That being said I have a thing for Nikon F Ai/Ais glass and have a few. The rangefinder feature works pretty well but I plan on a KatzEye screen when the $$$ is available. Oh and a couple of my AF lenses that have Macro setting requiring manual focusing,again the rangefinder comes in handy but is fickle up that close.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2014)

Sometimes, I get a wild hair and use a manual-focus lens.  Then it's kinda academic.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> Only when I am out taking long exposures or start photos. But i use live view so that might be cheating.
> 
> AF all the other times, when I need to do work it's fast paced and I will miss stuff if I am farting around with the focus ring.
> 
> p.s. I don't see using MF as some kind of badge of honor. Short of not having an AF lens, it's pretty silly to use MF unless in extreme circumstances.



No way on this planet could I afford the newer AF versions of my lenses, so there is no choice. Well I could afford the lenses, but not the divorce settlement  Not a badge of honour, its a necessity to survive and I bought the camera to suit the MF lenses. There was life before AF and there still is.

Danny.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 16, 2014)

98% of the time I'm on auto. There has never been a time too dark too use manual focus yet...


----------



## ConradM (Apr 16, 2014)

Zone AF 90% of the time. MF with peaking when I'm taking still product type shots.


----------



## Mikemaz (Apr 19, 2014)

Mostly i use manual focus.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 19, 2014)

lot of this really depends on how much im drinking. usually the more I drink the more apt I am to use auto for everything. BUt on the other hand, usually a little drink im more stable so less likely to need a tripod. 
To much, I have trouble setting up the tripod and then you get the kind of stuff I post on here.


----------



## glun (Apr 20, 2014)

I use manual when I take landscape photography when my camera is on the tripod. Also I use it group shots after I use autofocus to have an accurate measurement, I turn it off and use remote trigger to take the shot. I found the picture has better quality that way because of less vibration in the lens.


----------



## agp (Apr 21, 2014)

I use MF when doing things like light painting. Because you start with pitch black (or very often I do), I have to light the object first, manual focus, cut the light, press the shutter button, then get creative with the light.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 24, 2014)

I use manual when I do macro (well, near macro, I dont really have a real macro lens and I dont have any of the other necessary macro equipment), in which case I set the camera to nearest focus point and just move it around instead of using autofocus or touching the manual focus control any further, or when I want to use some really unusual kind of focusing.

Like, I tried to "paint" color recently by setting my lens to nearest possible setting and photographing stuff far away. Turned out I didnt actually liked the result, though. Maybe I need some really wide aperature lens so the background actually turns into mush and doesnt just look out of focus.

Well, just as an example for when I would disable autofocus. In general, I use autofocus all the time.

Ever since I had the D600, I can finally see if things are actually in focus, or not. Not possible with my D5100 before. Thus, on the D5100, I always used autofocus.


----------



## jjd228 (Apr 28, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> With the emphasis on _YOU_... What times do you find yourself using autofocus compared to manual?
> 
> Personally, I try to focus on my own because there is nothing more painful to me than missing a shot due to AF grabbing the "wrong" thing. However I sometimes find myself unable to keep up with the ring. Maybe it's just my crappy eyes, dunno, but I'm curious to see what people think of as a good time to rely on autofocus.



Curious, how does your AF "grab the wrong thing"? It sounds like you have automatic AF point selection turned on. Why don't you instead manually choose only the center AF point? Then there's no way the wrong thing will be grabbed, unless you don't put the point where you want it.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 28, 2014)

jjd228 said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > With the emphasis on _YOU_... What times do you find yourself using autofocus compared to manual?
> ...


Unless you have a busy background and the AF system thinks you want the background.  I have that happen alot in kids sports.  using Dynamic 9 the AF system, even though the subject is in the d9 area, will focus on the background, or in some instances the grass.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 28, 2014)

If I can trust auto-focus to work, then I use it.   But auto-focus won't work in dim light and there are a few situations where I don't want the camera to attempt to change focus after I set it.  

Here's an example of a shot taken at manual focus because auto-focus would not have worked:




This light pattern was actually VERY dim (the camera is really mis-representing the image).  In fact the dim light in the hallway (that's actually a reflection in a mirror) was so dim we hadn't even realized it was going to be in the image at all.  This is a 20 second exposure at ISO 6400.  It was barely noticeable to the human eye.

To shoot this, I had to manually focus the camera.  While this was shot with an f/2.8 lens, I actually used f/5.6 because I didn't want the depth of field to be too shallow.  

I do have a tilt-shift lens and those are manual focus only -- so that's manual focus too... but for different reasons.

Also, when I shoot astro-images those have to be manually focused as well.


----------



## SDreams (Apr 30, 2014)

I like this thread. As a semi-noobie I have often felt like like I NEED to learn how to MF. Now I wont feel so pressured.  Thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 30, 2014)

SDreams said:


> I like this thread. As a semi-noobie I have often felt like like I NEED to learn how to MF. Now I wont feel so pressured.  Thanks


You'll know when you need too ...  which may be never ..


----------



## DBA (Apr 30, 2014)

I shoot fast action sports (motocross) with a typical DOF of 6'ish feet and the subjects take up 5'ish feet. If I shot manual focus I'd be lucky to get one decent one out of a 1000. :lmao:

Single point AF-C is what I use.


----------



## nzmacro (May 1, 2014)

DBA said:


> I shoot fast action sports (motocross) with a typical DOF of 6'ish feet and the subjects take up 5'ish feet. If I shot manual focus I'd be lucky to get one decent one out of a 1000. :lmao:
> 
> Single point AF-C is what I use.



1 out of a 1000 !! Then that would have to be very bad technique  6 feet DOF, man that is a lot, try inches and it gets tough. MF is all about technique and we used it for fast action long before AF came along and we still get a lot more than 1 out of a 1000 now days using MF   Heck, I would give up at that ratio.

All the best and just out of interest, how many times have you tried it ??

Danny.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 1, 2014)

Like TCampbell said, there's definitely times for manual focus. For me, it's AF 99.9% of the time with the Canon. With the film cameras, well, there's no choice, so manual it is. I'd also like to add: if you use manual focus to shoot a rambunctious toddler, you're gonna have a bad time. Believe me, I've tried it, and continue to try it, against the advice of my therapists and the people who put me in the special padded room.


----------



## DBA (May 1, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot fast action sports (motocross) with a typical DOF of 6'ish feet and the subjects take up 5'ish feet. If I shot manual focus I'd be lucky to get one decent one out of a 1000. :lmao:
> ...


First off the 1 out of a 1000 was a joke... 

Try inches? DOF is 6 ft and the subject is 5 ft deep/long, which would give you inches leeway front and back...

For example this corner shot:





Looking at old photos from my industry they didn't shoot with this shallow of a DOF or this tight either, which would make MF easier as you have more room to work.


Inside corner shots (like above) would be the easiest to shoot MF as that's about the slowest they'll go, otherwise you're going to have to follow them coming at (or away from) you at 30-45 mph. AF works for me so I'll continue using it, I don't see MF as a badge of honor.


AF does have a weakness in fast motion with low light though, missed this shot the first time.


----------



## nzmacro (May 1, 2014)

Nice shots and darn good timing. Shallow DOF, the reason we got the MF long fast lenses is so that you can use a lower ISO and fast shutter speeds, which is still the same today. Otherwise we might as well get a less open lens and a lot cheaper at that. I shoot all my lenses fully wide open and the DOF for a lot shots would be .18 feet (.06 meters) so not a lot to play with. MF is not as hard as a lot of people think and no, you don't get a badge of honour for using it   Some of us it just suits and that includes fast action. 

All the best James and nice work there.

Danny.


----------



## jayel993 (May 22, 2014)

I use autofocus for the most part. I do use manual if the camera focuses on a subject I dont care for.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2014)

I use which ever tool, be it AF or MF , that is the best for the particular situation.  Seems to work real well that way for me.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

I hardly ever use manual, unless im using a prime lens, like my 35mm just walking around the street. Then I like to use manual just for practice and total control. I feel like the shot is special when on manual mode with manual focus.


----------



## limr (May 22, 2014)

I have a Canon point and shoot digital and I use AF on that because it's a major PITA to use that effing wheel on the back as MF.

Other than that, I don't have a single camera that has AF capabilities, so it's all manual all the time.

If I ever get a DLSR, I imagine I'll still use MF most of the time. It's what I'm used to and as others have suggested, the camera sometimes develops a mind of its own and insists on focusing on something I don't want. That drives me ever so slightly insane. Best to avoid insanity for as long as I possibly can.


----------



## Civchic (May 23, 2014)

I was terrified of MF, thinking it would take sooooo long to focus I'd never get the shot.  Then something clicked a couple of weeks ago while my lens was hunting, hunting, hunting (even on single point focus) for the right focus on a warbler through branches that it would be way quicker for me to focus on the little bird manually.  Since then I've been turning off AF more and more often when the surroundings aren't good and the lens searches for focus.


----------



## Bamps (May 25, 2014)

I personally only use manual for night shooting and to be honest, I am very new at that.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 19, 2014)

I use AF most of the time.  I set my D7000 to single point with the shutter release controlling focus hold.  The only time I switch to manual is with Macro work.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm too lazy to manual focus.


----------



## danicali (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm usually in AF and take most of my photos in that. I switch to manual when the lens isn't focusing on what I'm interested in focusing on. This can get tricky so I try to use it sparingly and only when I feel that I can capture something great with a different point of focus.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 24, 2014)

MF when the camera I am using does not have AF or the AF keeps missing what I want and I have to do it myself.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 24, 2014)

I use whatever it takes to get the images.


----------



## Life (Jun 24, 2014)

MF with using smaller fstops (f11 and higher). For simple things AF works fine thought.


----------



## bhop (Jun 25, 2014)

I generally focus manually _only_ when i'm using a camera without autofocus capability. (rangefinders, old nikons, etc.)  I don't really see the point in using MF when modern AF is so excellent.  Exceptions might be if i'm shooting on streets, on the move and have my lens zone focused and set for f8 or smaller, or if my lens isn't focusing on what I want (usually with a long zoom, or shooting the other side of a fence)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 26, 2014)

I use my Blad a lot, and trust me, I can't afford an autofocus Hasselblad.  Besides, I feel like using AF and film is kinda cheating, since I use it to test skills and to slow myself down to think of what the final product is going to look.

With my night stuff, if it's a car or a object, I fire a flashlight at the car where I want to focus, set the focus point, lock the AF, then set the camera to manual focus so it doesn't hunt in very, very low light. Otherwise, it's infinity focus and done.


----------



## Extravwhoganza (Jul 4, 2014)

I love AF but really enjoy shooting manual when I am working on portraits and the background is busy. Sometimes AF won't focus on what I need it to, and the manual can really come in handy! 
I also have a new lens that is AF with manual overdrive, and I really like being able to choose where I want the pictures focus, rather then relying on the AF.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 30, 2014)

Autofocus almost ALL the time.
Manual Focus for astro and macro photography. Light years away and 30cm away.


----------



## Poley (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm finding with my 11-16mm lens i just set MF to infinity. well unless i need to photograph something up close.


----------



## zach_original (Sep 8, 2014)

When I shoot film, I'm _always _on manual focus. Guess it's preference!

When I shoot digital, I'm always on auto-focus unless I'm working in low light.


----------



## Michel88 (Sep 8, 2014)

Pretty much AF all the time. There was a period where I tried MF just for the heck of it, but found it quite pointless to waste time and effort on something the camera can do much better than I can, because when a shot looked OK, and I looked at it on my PC, it wasn't as sharp as it can be.

Haven't had situations where I needed MF yet. I tried nightphotography once, and was amazed by the results I got, and I didn't have it on MF..


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, many current cameras have very poor support for manual focussing.

Thats one thing these mirrorless cameras are actually brilliant at.


----------



## Elie (Sep 11, 2014)

That's the thing with Leica M cameras... You don't have the choice.


----------

